# Возможно ли?



## volk221 (15 Май 2008)

ситуация неприятная но...
была авария по моей вине, стукнул в окушку, правда стукнул я её несильно, 30-40км/ч было, я со сфетофора тока тронулся, оку ударил в зад. у водителя легкое сотресение мозга, в общем вроде всё нормально с ним было а тут вот звонок мне, прошло 2 недели уже, говорит что у него смещен позвонок поясничный или тазовый, непонял я. внизу короче, немеют пальцы на ноге одной, ну и говорит денег давай на лечение....
так вот в чем вопрос то: почему только через 2 недели человек почувствовал сдвинутый позвонок, я так полагаю там боль сразу должна быть?


----------



## Анатолий (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

Вот тут  я не смогу дать  рекомендаций по заболеванию.
Все эти вещи, достаточно серьезные, чтоб утверждать, что заболевание возникло именно из за столкновения, необходимо обследоваться итд. Все это может привести к судебному разбирательству, так что проконсультируйтесь с юристами.


----------



## volk221 (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

я просто хочу разобраться.
у меня когда сдвинулся позвонок между лопаток примерно, я шевелиться немог почти, причем боль наступила СРАЗУ, а тут пусть даже через неделю... вот в чем суть, а уж как лечить это ясно что виртуально диагноза не поставить.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

Может наступить сразу и так же через определенное время, возможно до этого были боли. Вы ж этого не знаете. По этому пусть предоставит Вам обследования поясничного отдела позвоночника, с полным диагнозом.


----------



## volk221 (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

ну сразу не наступило точно, боли были тока головные-слабое сотресение мозга(так сказала скорая) потом видел я его через 3 дня-был в норме. ходил, на спину не жаловался, говорил тока что таблетки от головы пил часто.
а про иссследование я спрошу конечно, деньги просит немалые по моим меркам.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

Ну вообщем-то, если по скорой помощи было зафиксировано СГМ, значит удар был не маленький. 
Если больше ничего не было зафиксировано, делайте выводы сами.


----------



## volk221 (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  возможно ли?*

спасибо. буду бороться тогда. тему можно закрывать или удалять


----------

